# First kill with a bow(longbow)



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

This is from a couple weeks ago , just thought I would share. I killed my first animal with my home made long bow. I've been hunting for about 3 seasons now mostly for deer. Well I had apig walk out and I decided to stick him. He was about 10 yards out . He did run about 65 -70 yards into some real thick stuff but we managed to find him. For all you fellow bow hunters , hunting with a bow is a game changer-but a long bow is a lifechanger hats off to all the bow hunters


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice hog and impressive with a long bow!! What area are you hunting?


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*LAN*

This was in the Brazoria -west Columbia area


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Very nice congrats SSP

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Awesome job. Any kill with a longbow is an accomplishment. I have 4-5 of them. What were shooting?? Kind of bow and poundage?


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

A home made laminated bow @40lbs 
Using cedar shafts and Simmons treesharks


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great job on getting the nice pig. Well done and congrats


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Awesome job


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

This was such a nice accomplishment, you should have had your home made bow in the pic with you. Not to take away from it, but C'mon Man, that bow deserved to be in the pic.....


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Agree with Chunky. Archery picture 101 says two things: always have the bow there, but also take the arrow out of the animal. If that gets into the wrong hands, can damage our position with the anti's.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

thats awesome


----------

